# What's the difference? Suit pants vs. High end/good pants?



## desertfox (Sep 4, 2007)

I never got this. People around me keep telling me all the time that suit pants should not be worn without the whole package. Is this correct? If yes why so? I fail to understand or the people I'm moving with are ignorant. Is there any difference between wool(good/HQ)dress pants and suit pants?

Thanks


----------



## jaestreetz (Sep 13, 2008)

i believe it has to do with the different fabric patterns and colors of most suit pants (i.e. glenplaid, windowpane, pinstripe, chalkstripe, herringbone, etc.) where as dress pants are a solid pattern with more traditional colors (charcoal, navy, etc.)


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

As long as your suit trousers are solid coloured, they are the same as separate trousers. The reason you should not wear your suit trousers without the jacket is so the jacket and trousers wear equally and you won't be left with just a suit jacket that doesn't have trousers to go with it. If your suit jacket wears out before the trousers and the suit is solid, then you could just as well wear the trousers with other clothes. Trousers tend to wear out much faster than the jacket will, and for this reason many people get an extra pair of trousers when they have a suit made for them.


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

The fabrics of most suits will not work well as plain trousers, in most cases. That said, I have a pair of Brooks trousers from one of their separate suit deals that I wear with my navy blazer all the time.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Dress trousers come in patterns - they don't have to be solid.

That being said, stripes are typically for suits (biggest exception coming to mind is morning dress).


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

brokencycle said:


> Dress trousers come in patterns - they don't have to be solid.


That's very true, but solids are the safest odd trousers. But usually when I see odd patterned trousers they are in patterns more appropriate for sports coats than suits. The only patterned suit trousers I think would work as odd trousers would be a glen plaid or windowpane. For herringbone trousers, suits are usually in a single colour fabric, while for them to work a 2-colour would be better. Houndstooth and other country patterns are okay for odd trousers. Suits trousers in nailhead and pinhead may or may not work. As for fabric, many odd trousers are in a gabardine weave, while suits tend to be in simpler twill or plain weaves.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

I think stripes look just fine on odd trousers, and they can often look better than a strictly solid pair of pants. I also think wearing suit pants without the suit jacket is just fine. Use your clothing. No one is going to look at your pants and say, "Hey, you need a suit jacket to wear those!"


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I wear suit pants without their respective coats all the time, especially in the warm seasons


----------



## trims (Apr 12, 2007)

I agree that the pattern doesn't matter. If you like pinstripe pants, wear them, as long as they work with the shirt.

I also agree that the main factor is probably the wearing out issue. Suit pants wear out before jackets, so why push it even more by wearing the pants separately?

(Admittedly, I have done this in a pinch)


----------



## desertfox (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks for the clarification folks.


----------



## NinthCircle (May 2, 2006)

I always thought that suit pants have a higher rise than 'standalone' trousers, so they don't look quite right when worn without the jacket. It seems you can usually tell when somebody is wearing suit pants as opposed to trousers that are tailored for suitless wear.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

NinthCircle said:


> I always thought that suit pants have a higher rise than 'standalone' trousers, so they don't look quite right when worn without the jacket. It seems you can usually tell when somebody is wearing suit pants as opposed to trousers that are tailored for suitless wear.


I would imagine it depends on the cut and clothing maker


----------

